# Looking for subs in Denver



## AdrianRaso1 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a few full routes that I am looking to sub. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

AdrianRaso1 said:


> I have a few full routes that I am looking to sub. Let me know if you're interested.


@BUFF has a few pals in the area......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

AdrianRaso1 said:


> I have a few full routes that I am looking to sub. Let me know if you're interested.


Might want to post in the Colorado weather thread to get more activity.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/colorado-weather-thread.84803/page-524

Giving the general location of the accounts would be helpful to so guys will know if they're interested.

It's pretty far into the season to be looking for contractors to take on full routes.
Are you a property management outfit or contractor/operator?


----------

